

Nathan Myhrvold's cookbook on the science of cooking - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2009/10/nathan_myhrvolds_cookbook.html?ana=from_rss

======
redcap
One of my favourite articles combining science and cooking: The man who
unboiled an egg:
[http://observer.guardian.co.uk/foodmonthly/futureoffood/stor...](http://observer.guardian.co.uk/foodmonthly/futureoffood/story/0,,1969723,00.html)

Found again thanks to this wikipedia page:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Molecular_gastronomy>

------
numair
Did he remember to patent his recipes?

Sorry, couldn't help it.

